# Abrahams 1648 Lowe Refresh Adventure



## Abraham (May 25, 2014)

delete please


----------



## Abraham (May 25, 2014)

delete please


----------



## Abraham (May 25, 2014)

delete please


----------



## Abraham (May 25, 2014)

delete please


----------



## Abraham (May 26, 2014)

delete


----------



## Abraham (May 26, 2014)

delete


----------



## Abraham (May 26, 2014)

delete


----------



## Abraham (May 26, 2014)

delete


----------



## Abraham (May 26, 2014)

delete


----------



## typed by ben (May 26, 2014)

the good thing is theres nowhere to go but up! i like the price at $1000. lots of potential in that rig.

lol gotta love that steering wheel too


----------



## Abraham (May 30, 2014)

delete


----------



## Abraham (Jun 5, 2014)

delete


----------



## Abraham (Jun 5, 2014)

delete


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks like a ton of work so far. Keep it up! My vote is you can change everything on the boat except the chain steering wheel. It has to stay!


----------



## kcatto (Jun 6, 2014)

It is looking good so far, as far as the question of should you finish it or just cover it up? I think you should do it right and finish it out. because I found many issues in my first boat, cracks etc.... but only after i took it all the way to bare clean metal...


----------



## ccm (Jun 6, 2014)

Get the cracks welded by a professional. It will be worth it. Just had a few cracks welded up on my boat. The guy was a true professional & did a real nice job considering how it was before. A good welder will make it as if it never happened.


----------



## Abraham (Jun 7, 2014)

delete


----------



## Abraham (Jun 8, 2014)

delete


----------



## richg99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice job. I am following it with interest.

As far as your picture posting, you might try to reduce them to 750 instead of 799.

regards, richg99


----------



## Abraham (Jul 20, 2014)

delete


----------



## Abraham (Jul 20, 2014)

delete


----------



## Abraham (Jul 20, 2014)

I really like the layout and members of this forum but it's too much of a hassle to post pics tbh. It wouldn't be that big of a deal but a site like this thrives on pictures. If there was more traffic here it would be worth spending 2 hours to upload a handful and get them posted but there's not. I'll still come back and check out the progress of some of you guys' stuff but I'm gonna post my build on another site . 

There are plenty of forums that resize a pic to the required size automatically too. Jeepforum and Pirate 4x4 are the first that come to mind. I can't count how many times I've seen a member complaining about the inability to post pictures and it's frustrating as hell. I can only imagine how many people said fuck it and left. I've wanted to a number of times but stuck with it just because of the quality and know how of the members.

Fix it admins, and I'd bet you'd see more traffic.


----------



## RustyGoat (Jul 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360199#p360199 said:


> Abraham » 20 Jul 2014, 12:56[/url]"]I really like the layout and members of this forum but it's too much of a hassle to post pics tbh. It wouldn't be that big of a deal but a site like this thrives on pictures. If there was more traffic here it would be worth spending 2 hours to upload a handful and get them posted but there's not. I'll still come back and check out the progress of some of you guys' stuff but I'm gonna post my build on another site .
> 
> There are plenty of forums that resize a pic to the required size automatically too. Jeepforum and Pirate 4x4 are the first that come to mind. I can't count how many times I've seen a member complaining about the inability to post pictures and it's frustrating as hell. I can only imagine how many people said f**K it and left. I've wanted to a number of times but stuck with it just because of the quality and know how of the members.
> 
> Fix it admins, and I'd bet you'd see more traffic.


I have to agree with this. After 4 attempts at trying to update my build thread and getting the pic size error even after making the pics smaller I gave up. Haven't tried to upload anything since. I've been a member on numerous other forums with no issues uploading pics.


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 22, 2014)

I use photobucket.com and its free, and when I take pics on my phone I can send my pics directly to photobucket.com using the app on my phone. Its not really that hard, I understand that it wouldn't be hard to get the site to reduce the image size but I don't mind it. 

I scrolled through my photobucket library the other day and found tons of pics from my old builds, its a great way to track your progress overall and not on just one project.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2014)

Let me see what I can do and what the options available are. If you are having issues, please just PM me, I will try and take care of it.

Jim


----------



## RustyGoat (Jul 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360488#p360488 said:


> Timtactical » 22 Jul 2014, 14:22[/url]"]I use photobucket.com and its free, and when I take pics on my phone I can send my pics directly to photobucket.com using the app on my phone. Its not really that hard, I understand that it wouldn't be hard to get the site to reduce the image size but I don't mind it.
> 
> I scrolled through my photobucket library the other day and found tons of pics from my old builds, its a great way to track your progress overall and not on just one project.


I use Photobucket. I didn't have a problem with my old phone but it seems no matter what I do to the pics taken on my current phone with a better camera it gives me an error when trying to post.


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 22, 2014)

It is probably the resolution that your phone is taking the pictures at. My phone has a 12 mp camera so I just resize them on photobuckets editor. It just takes a second. But it looks like Jim is on the situation.


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 23, 2014)

Testing uploading pictures




The above is a picture that is 7.5 megs in size. Not sure how large the picture that everyone is trying to upload is but 7.5 megs is quite a large file.


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Rich! :beer:

There you go guys, problem solved. In the beginning when we started the site these options were not really available. I have no problem readdressing them as they come up. All I ask is that you send me or a mod a message and we will take care of it the best we can. We don't get into all the threads so we miss things as they come up.

Jim


----------



## Abraham (Jul 24, 2014)

Just saw this reply today and was pleasantly surprised. Didn't think anything would change tbh. Well done mods. So can we post pics and they'll be resized automatically? 

Wish I hadn't deleted the others now #-o 

I'll post them up again and will have new progress included. Should be only wiring and lights after this weekend


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360874#p360874 said:


> Abraham » Yesterday, 22:41[/url]"]So can we post pics and they'll be resized automatically?



They will be resized to fit the dimensions not the actual size of the file and if you click on one that has been resized, the image will appear in a popup layer. EG, click on the pic I posted above.


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 25, 2014)

That is nice, you can even click to zoom in. I have never seen a black squirrel btw.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jul 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360915#p360915 said:


> Timtactical » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]That is nice, you can even click to zoom in. I have never seen a black squirrel btw.



Delta Fox Squirrels come in Black and Red phases down here, along with the Grey Squirrels.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360918#p360918 said:


> Lowe 2070 CC » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360915#p360915 said:
> ...


 As my daughter would say... "How cute. You got a pic of them taking a nap." :LOL2:


----------



## Abraham (Jul 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360915#p360915 said:


> Timtactical » Today, 08:24[/url]"]That is nice, you can even click to zoom in. I have never seen a black squirrel btw.



+1 on the never seen a black squirrel. They look like bushy tailed kittens :mrgreen:


----------



## Abraham (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay, just tried to post an update and got the "pictures can't be larger than 800 pixels" nonsense. I double spaced the lines between each image and between uploading them to photobucket it probably took 45 minutes to post. In the post that was rejected the image id even has 749 in the code lol. 

Thought this was fixed?

Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 26, 2014)

Got a link to the pic where I can test?


----------



## Abraham (Jul 27, 2014)

Edit: Now it works lol. The pics I tried to post were months old so maybe that had something to do with it?

These are the new one's from today.

Edit: Now it says it's too large lol. Trying again...


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 27, 2014)

> Edit: Now it says it's too large lol. Trying again...



Thats what she said.....never mind she never said that. :shock:

I get that message too, but I just hit submit until it loads.


----------



## Abraham (Jul 27, 2014)

I can resubmit the post and the number of red messages will subtract but when there is only one left it starts over :evil:


----------



## Abraham (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Abraham (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Timtactical (Jul 27, 2014)

Ha, that steering wheel is legendary.


----------



## bigredxlt (Jul 27, 2014)

Where can I get that steering wheel?


----------



## Abraham (Aug 1, 2014)

Should have some more stuff to post tonight or this weekend. It's getting close! The steering wheel came off of a go cart but you can make one by wrapping a chain around a can and tack welding it. I just couldn't find the right size of can when I was at my buddies and he had one he didn't want.


----------

